# BIG trout 8/6



## SHAKE N' BAKE

Took the kayaks out yesterday in between afternoon rain showers to Johnsons. Didn't get on the water until it was about 5. Went straight to one spot but I realized it was a sand bottom so I decided we should move down a little and maybe find some grass beds. Found a spot and decided to anchor there, I was throwing my spoon while I was free lining a live pinfish behind me. The wind and current was slowly pushing my pinfish back towards the front of the kayak, there was quite a bit of slack out and I saw it starting tighten up. At first I thought it was just my pinfish but then my rod doubled over and it started pulling line, I grabbed my rod and then it came off I reeled it up thinking it had taken my pinfish but it hadn't. I tossed back out in the same spot and it was 10 seconds and my line came tight. It was pulling line pretty good so I thought redfish... then I saw color and realized it was a trout:001_huh:. It was swimming circles around me so I had to unhook my anchor so it wouldn't get tangled. I was having to pull out from under my kayak and finally I grabbed the leader and after about the 5th try I was able to slide it in the kayak. It measured out at 28 1/2 inches and 8 1/2 pounds... by far my personal best. That was the only fish but it was well worth it. For reference the knife in the picture is 7 inches.


----------



## Bayfisher

Wow the first picture shows the color change from the water.. Nice trout!


----------



## salt-life

Damn boi that's a pig!


----------



## bbarton13

nice fatty!!


----------



## dakrat

wow thats a big one. great job!


----------



## Pompano Joe

Gator Trout! Yeah Baby!


----------



## froglegs

dang. nice work.


----------



## hjorgan

Hoss trout


----------



## ThaFish

That's a gator right there! Someday I'd love to hook up with one like that. Great fish man.


----------



## 60hertz

Gator!


----------



## Redalert08

Good looking fish...too bad he won't be able to be caught again


----------



## DLo

Redalert08 said:


> Good looking fish...too bad he won't be able to be caught again


THERE IT IS!!! I can't believe it took 2 pages before someone pissed on your thread about your legally and fairly caught fish. Great fish and nice job keeping your cool when he was trying to wrap you up. Congrats.


----------



## Redalert08

DLo said:


> THERE IT IS!!! I can't believe it took 2 pages before someone pissed on your thread about your legally and fairly caught fish. Great fish and nice job keeping your cool when he was trying to wrap you up. Congrats.


Not pissing on anyone DLo get off your high horse, he caught a great fish but big fish like that aren't to common around here. The reason we don't have a great population is people taking the breeders out of the population. I have no problem with anyone keeping a big fish but if we work on conservative we could have some of the best fishing in the country.


----------



## Yakavelli

Redalert08 said:


> Not pissing on anyone DLo get off your high horse, he caught a great fish but big fish like that aren't to common around here. The reason we don't have a great population is people taking the breeders out of the population. I have no problem with anyone keeping a big fish but if we work on conservative we could have some of the best fishing in the country.


I'm on DLo's high horse. If ya wanna keep a legal fish, keep it. Take that pc bs somewhere else. It's a rare catch and he should be able to enjoy it without being pissed on by King Roy's minions. I think the regulations do plenty to protect the breeders. Only one fish can be kept over 20". If that one fish happens to be a trophy, so be it.

That said...I don't keep em that big because I always feel bad about wasting half the meat from cutting around worms.


----------



## beachsceneguy

nice gator dude !!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice catch


----------



## Jason

Way ta get a hold of a biggun!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Very nice!!!


----------



## J.Roberts

*Trout*

Another Hog Mule Trout hits the ice! (or stringer in this case) Nice job man! :notworthy:


----------



## Clam

Wow! Nice one.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Holy moley!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Dang Dang

Very nice fish!!! WTG. 



Yakavelli said:


> That said...I don't keep em that big because I always feel bad about wasting half the meat from cutting around worms.


Fry em up Yak. Get that grease hot enough and it'll kill them worms. lol


----------



## Yakavelli

Dang Dang said:


> Very nice fish!!! WTG.
> 
> Fry em up Yak. Get that grease hot enough and it'll kill them worms. lol


Hahahahah...it ain't that I don't wanna eat LIVE worms. Dead n fried worms are just as nasty in my book. These worms aren't gonna hurt any human if eaten alive anyways.


----------



## Ivarie

That's a heck of a trout. For most folks, that's a fish of a lifetime. Congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## SSpencer

Really nice fish and congrats on the catch. I've never been that lucky to get one nearly that big.


----------



## Inn Deep

Hell Yea!! Killer fish


----------



## panhandleslim

Beautiful fish. 

Only see about one per year, on the forum, that is that size. Apparently, 10 lb. fish just do not exist over here in Pensacola. I'm torn on the controversy of whether or not a fish of this size should be killed. My opinion is that if someone wants to mount a fish like that, then it is cool to take it. Not the best fish to eat and with the females spawning every two to four weeks from April thru September, you can imagine how many small trout she would produce. Agree, it's legal to take and he has every right. It is also legal to take Blue Marlin but that doesn't mean that most people do it. It's obvious that the angler had a camera along and ' due to the law' most everybody has a tape measure. Add a scale and you are all set to measure, weigh, photograph and release. Some of the guys who catch record fish in the Mosquito Lagoon and Indian River system have scales that are certified (even Boca Grips can be certified by IGFA) and if they catch a big fish like that, they go back to the beach or ramp and get a witness and then release the fish. We will never have 10 or 12 pounders here if we kill the 8 1/2 pounders. Like I said, it's a good catch and it's his choice but I think everybody would like to catch a fish like that but it's not going to happen if the giant females meet the filet knife first.


----------



## Foulhook

What a slob that fish is.


----------



## Drum Bum

Should've released em


----------



## John B.

That's a great trout! Don't let the haters beat you up over keeping a perfectly legal fish. There are plenty of big trout like that around. Just gotta know how to catch them! 










(And thats a size 12 flop)


----------



## DLo

John B. said:


> That's a great trout! Don't let the haters beat you up over keeping a perfectly legal fish. There are plenty of big trout like that around. Just gotta know how to catch them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And thats a size 12 flop)


Oh my God...There are obviously more than one 20"+ fish in that cooler, and the regs clearly state only one fish over the slot may be kept, I read it myself. I can tell by the spots that those fish were caught in Florida and caught by one individual, they all should have been released if you ask me, specks are not good table fare, someone else who also can't catch any told me that, and I believe him. I'm quite certain that you used live bait and treble hooks by the way that the fish are holding their mouths. Also, I believe that it is illegal to drive with no shoes, something I believe you to be guilty of judging by this post....you sir, have ruined fishing...all of it...I hope you're happy.


----------



## Chris V

Awesome catch. Ther are plenty of large trout in y'all's area, they just don't bite everything you throw at them. That's how they got big in the first place!

Oh yeah, after looking again at John B's pic above, it's obvious that that flip flop isn't in the slot and should've been released. What kind of morals are you trying to pass on?


----------



## Jason

28.5????? Nahhhhhh I think maybe 28.25!!! hahaha That is a big ole gator!!!! Dern fine job and way bigger then any I've ever hooked!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Awesome fish brother ! Piss on the haters ! A fish taken is a fish taken, wether its 18" or 28".


----------



## HRTCTLR

I'm glad somebody is finding the trout. Most trout that I have caught this year have been too small to keep..congrats!


----------



## scott44

What a pig,bout time it was put on ice so the little ones will have room to grow.If I caught one like that it would make some of those 13.75's not hurt my feelings so bad when I had to toss em back.


----------



## COndis26

...


----------



## COndis26

...


----------



## FurBurger

Probably full of roe, too. Damn shame.


----------



## GROUPERKING




----------



## panhandleslim

FurBurger said:


> Probably full of roe, too. Damn shame.


August 6th. Four days before the full moon in the middle of the laying season. Probably full.


----------



## GROUPERKING

I hope when y'all post a fishing report , that everybody let's their hate fall down on it like a pouring rain.


----------



## panhandleslim

GROUPERKING said:


> I hope when y'all post a fishing report , that everybody let's their hate fall down on it like a pouring rain.


There is a difference between hating and educating. But then, I see you went to Auburn. Enough said.


----------



## GROUPERKING

panhandleslim said:


> There is a difference between hating and educating. But then, I see you went to Auburn. Enough said.


 Whatever you say boss. Like a pouring rain !!!


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE

Wow. I didnt think my simple fishing report about a trout that i was proud to catch would be criticized this much. I didnt think it would be that big of a deal to keep and eat a legal fish...


----------



## John B.

Don't worry about the tree hugging hippies.


----------



## clynch

I have never eaten one. How do they taste? Any good? They seem to be a common catch and I like to eat what I catch. If they don't taste good I won't target them. That is when I can get myself a yak and stop lurking.


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE

clynch said:


> I have never eaten one. How do they taste? Any good? They seem to be a common catch and I like to eat what I catch. If they don't taste good I won't target them. That is when I can get myself a yak and stop lurking.


I really like eating speckled trout the only problem is that some trout have worms. The worms are harmless to you its just the thought of there being worms. Im not exactly sure why some have worms but all in all, i really like eating trout.


----------



## scott44

SHAKE N' BAKE said:


> Wow. I didnt think my simple fishing report about a trout that i was proud to catch would be criticized this much. I didnt think it would be that big of a deal to keep and eat a legal fish...


It shouldn't be.It's you're fish and you was nice enough to share a pic of it.Don't pay 'em no mind and thnx for sharing.I don't think all those legal fish should be thrown back,the FWC has them figured in already for harvest,don't wanna throw it outta whack.


----------



## Blake R.

Nice fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Nice catch! Congrats!!


----------



## barefoot

SHAKE N' BAKE said:


> I really like eating speckled trout the only problem is that some trout have worms. The worms are harmless to you its just the thought of there being worms. Im not exactly sure why some have worms but all in all, i really like eating trout.


 Worms in trout are a function of salinity content...less salinity in the water = less worms and vice-versa.

As for keeping or releasing this monster...she probably would have died from the handling, so you were better off keeping her.

Myself...all trout over 25" get released, keep them in the water as long as possible, quick measure and photo...back in the water....personal preference.

Best eating trout are 18 - 20" anyway.


----------

